# This is the most grody pizza ever



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the bowls which is scary.

Using McDonalds&#8217; As Pizza Toppings

when the cheese was put on I literally lol'd


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 26, 2007)

That's pretty gross. What's with the gun?? Did whoever made that plan to shoot anyone that tried to steal a piece?


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2007)

I would eat it..


----------



## playstopause (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## crazy_cree (Oct 26, 2007)

"Haha, brilliant, tempted to try it. I worked at Mcd&#8217;s myself, we too deep fried EVERYTHING. Happy menu toys, our uniforms, I worked for a day in a deep fried hat." LMAO!! niiiice


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jason said:


> I would eat it..



Me too. also.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 26, 2007)

They sell those at our local pizzashop.


----------

